# Report 1/26/08



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I did a lot of walking today to find some open water to fish. Most fish were caught in the belly of pools. Everything hit pink and chartruse egg sacks. For reference the dark male is 25 inches.










Same big one next to the center pin









When I hooked the big fish I battled her for about a minute before she woke up. She ran under some shelf ice which ended up breaking me off. I hooked her again 5 minutes later. Here is a close up of both hooks in the mouth.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice Mepps3, looks like a 12lb+ fish


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Ya know I thought that ice fishing was going to hold me over till the rivers were better off, but man was I wrong. After seeing your post Mepps. I'm thinking about putting away the shanty tomorrow and busting out the waders.? Did you fish the Rock today? Fell like helping a brother out


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

joewallguy said:


> Ya know I thought that ice fishing was going to hold me over till the rivers were better off, but man was I wrong. After seeing your post Mepps. I'm thinking about putting away the shanty tomorrow and busting out the waders.? Did you fish the Rock today? Fell like helping a brother out



If you walk along any of the river's you will find open water to fish.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

hollandbass said:


> Nice Mepps3, looks like a 12lb+ fish


My digital scale had it weigh in that neighborhood. I can't imagine what a mid-teen steel would fight like  .


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I love that picture with the sacks in it's mouth. I always wondered if sometimes I catch the same fish in the same day, or if a fish will hit again if it feels the hookset but shakes it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i seen one recaught an hour later with a 3 ft piece of light rope (stringer) still tied to thru his gills.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

archman said:


> I love that picture with the sacks in it's mouth. I always wondered if sometimes I catch the same fish in the same day, or if a fish will hit again if it feels the hookset but shakes it.


I definitely think you can catch the same fish from a miss. This is only the second time in my steelheading experience (15 years) that I was able to re-hook "the same big fish" from a break off that I fought. I have caught some fish from the same hole twice (marking like scars/lamprey wounds is how I know).


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Earlier this season I caught the same male 3 times, from the same hole, in about 20 minutes. I could not see the fish in the hole as I do not sight fish(boring). After landing it and thinking it looked like the last one I inspected it for the hook hole from the first time and sure enough I found it. Thinking about the fight, I realized it did come in rather easy. A few minutes later I hook what I think is a fish but it did not move. Thinking I was snagged I stated pulling to free it and noticed my line was moving upstream rather slowly. Realizing it was a fish I started reeling and it came right in with no fight. Sure enough it was the same fish as I found both of the previous hook holes. Thinking the fish had a death wish or something I left that spot without even making another cast, not sure how more he could take.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I could not see the fish in the hole as I do not sight fish(boring).


Site fishing is boring. How is that fishing? Not knowing is the ultimate rush  .


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Did you guys catch them on the same bait the 2nd and 3rd times?


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Guess I better just get off the couch and start river walking.

Few week back I fought a large male for quite a log time and he broke me off. I watched the fish swim into these shallow riffels, told my buddy to cast at him, and the fish took it on the first drift. 

I was amazed at how aggresive that fish was. If you tea bag them with it they cant resist!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> Site fishing is boring. How is that fishing? Not knowing is the ultimate rush  .


Exactly!!! Watching that float drift along or feeling your lure ticking bottom and wondering if there are active fish in a hole that you can't see into. All of a sudden it disappears or your spinner or crank gets smashed. Like you said that is the rush


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

archman said:


> Did you guys catch them on the same bait the 2nd and 3rd times?


Same bait for me 3 times in a row and no other fish in between.


----------

